

Icelandic data center run on 100 percent renewable energy - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/data-centerservers/213395/what-s-behind-iceland-s-first-major-data-center

======
bluelu
One of the biggest server hosting providers in germany ,hetzner, uses 100%
renewable energy since a few years.
(<http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/unternehmen/umweltschutz>)

------
socialist_coder
FYI, this is pretty easy in a country that has boiling hot water and steam
right below the surface.

There are _a lot_ of buildings in Iceland that run on renewable energy, this
isn't anything new or exciting.

~~~
jessriedel
Yep, Iceland is blessed with way, way more exploitable geothermal energy per
capita than any other country. In fact, their geothermal power per capita is
_40_ times as much as the next runner up, New Zealand.

[http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/ene_geo_pow_use_percap-
geo...](http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/ene_geo_pow_use_percap-geothermal-
power-use-per-capita)

Unfortunately, geothermal isn't exportable.

~~~
nobody314159
Yes it is - you just currently export the entropy in the form of Aluminium
reduced from Aluminium oxide, in the future you will export it in the form of
bits.

------
vilda
Note that geothermal energy is not - in general - considered a renewable
energy. The source will loose energy over time.

That is not a problem for Iceland of course, since strong volcanic activity
makes sources very reliable. If it's not causing earthquakes.

~~~
ugh
Solar energy is also not forever and technically not renewable. The time
horizon is what's interesting, that's what makes solar energy renewable.

So what's the time horizon for geothermal energy? If it's more than a
millenium I would have no problem calling geothermal energy renewable.

------
suivix
'runs' on 100 percent renewable energy. I hate British English so much.

~~~
pyre
This could go several ways:

Icelandic data center [being] run on 100 percent renewable energy

Icelandic data center [that is] run on 100 percent renewable energy

Icelandic data center [is] running on 100 percent renewable energy

Icelandic data center [that] runs on 100 percent renewable energy

~~~
evilneanderthal
This is correct. Headlines are often written in the passive voice, e.g. 'Iraq
Bombed' rather than 'So and so bombed Iraq'.

